# E-Readers, Suggestions and Questions



## Alix (Jun 11, 2011)

*happy dance* I just figured out how to download library books onto my Kindle. I may never STOP reading now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> *happy dance* I just figured out how to download library books onto my Kindle. I may never STOP reading now.



How did you do that?  I haven't looked into that aspect yet.  'Course I have tons of books on Kindle I have yet to read, and still can't pass up the free ones...


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2011)

Think you need to have a Mac, but not sure. Check out Reading library books on your Kindle… « Kindle Talk « KindleVixen.com 
and 
GettingStarted - mobi2kindle - How to get started using Mobi2Kindle. - Read MobiPocket DRM'd books on Kindle - Google Project Hosting


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2011)

Quick Kindle question:

Can I purchase a book on my computer and then it will be automatically sent to my Kindle, or do all purchases need to be done using the actual Kindle?
Just wondering if I can do this while my Kindle is getting its first charge.

And... why don't they give this thing a virtual keyboard and make the screen close to the size of a real book? OK, maybe that's a question for the Kindle engineers, but it would be nice  ;^)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Quick Kindle question:
> 
> Can I purchase a book on my computer and then it will be automatically sent to my Kindle, or do all purchases need to be done using the actual Kindle?
> Just wondering if I can do this while my Kindle is getting its first charge.
> ...



Yes you can.  Just use your Amazon account on anything, like smartphone, pc, etc.  I like the "one click" option which means you don't need to enter all your info every time.

You will then find it in your Kindle's archives, and when you select it, it will download via Whispersync, and you have your book!


----------



## GB (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes you can do that pacanis. 

I don't think touch screen would work with eink.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Dawgluver, Thanks GB.
And good point about the ink. It probably requires a special screen setup. Wishful thinking, as I didn't realize the screen would be so small. I'm sure I'll get used to it.

Oh, and Dawgluver, me and Amazon's one-click are all too familiar, lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks Dawgluver, Thanks GB.
> And good point about the ink. It probably requires a special screen setup. Wishful thinking, as I didn't realize the screen would be so small. I'm sure I'll get used to it.
> 
> Oh, and Dawgluver, me and Amazon's one-click are all too familiar, lol



You can make the print bigger...


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

I've already bumped the font up one size, PF. 
Right now I am reading the User Guide, lol. Like I'll be able to remember half that stuff...

This doesn't have a backlight, does it? I can't find anything about contrast or backlighting so I can read it in the dark... Who makes an electronic device without backlighting? Tell me this has some kind of backlight and I just can't find it.


----------



## GB (Jun 14, 2011)

There is no backlight. Believe it or not that is actually a good thing. That is the reason it is so easy and enjoyable to use in bright sunlight. That is also the reason the battery life is so ridiculously long. The only power it uses is turning the pages or downloading. 

You can use a regular book light with it just as you do with dtb's. Sone Kindle cases even have built in lights that run off the power of the Kindle.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks GB. The more I tried to find an answer, the more I realized it probably didn't have one. Like you said earlier about a virtual keyboard, it probably has something to do with the ink. It does read nice in normal lighting.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a waterproof case for my Kindle and take it to the pool with me.  Have used a ziplock in a pinch.  The Ipad and cell phone are unreadable in bright sunlight, Kindle works great outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks GB. The more I tried to find an answer, the more I realized it probably didn't have one. Like you said earlier about a virtual keyboard, it probably has something to do with the ink. It does read nice in normal lighting.



We spent the extra and got the covers with lights, i feel much better about throwing it in a bag that way AND I can read in the dark...but I usually just turn a light on.  It was handy reading in the car when it got dark.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We spent the extra and got the covers with lights, i feel much better about throwing it in a bag that way AND I can read in the dark...but I usually just turn a light on. It was handy reading in the car when it got dark.


 
Dang, this just showed up as a "new" post 
Thanks. I'll probably end up doing just that.
I wondered why the covers were so expensive. I didn't realize they had a light in them that ran off the Kindle's battery. I never really looked at their description, just that they were fifty some bucks


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Dang, this just showed up as a "new" post
> Thanks. I'll probably end up doing just that.
> I wondered why the covers were so expensive. I didn't realize they had a light in them that ran off the Kindle's battery. I never really looked at their description, just that they were fifty some bucks



A cover is definitely a good idea.  As my Kindle is older, the lighted cover wasn't out when I got it.  I use a clip-on booklight.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd like a cover if only to hide those stupid wallpapers, lol.

Can anyone who is "plugged in" to the pulse of the ebook world look up a book for me and see if it's available for Kindle? Please. Google didn't turn up anything using the term ebook and it's not in the Kindle Store.
It's called, Joshua Son of None
I read it a loooong time ago, lent it out, never got it back. I'd love to see if it's as good now as it was when I was a kid.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I'd like a cover if only to hide those stupid wallpapers, lol.
> 
> Can anyone who is "plugged in" to the pulse of the ebook world look up a book for me and see if it's available for Kindle? Please. Google didn't turn up anything using the term ebook and it's not in the Kindle Store.
> It's called, Joshua Son of None
> I read it a loooong time ago, lent it out, never got it back. I'd love to see if it's as good now as it was when I was a kid.



Is it an older book?  There are a number of free services, like the Gugenheim Project, where you can download older books for free.  There is also a way to get free library books.  Audiobooks has an almost free service.  You can also contact the publisher thru Amazon to request they make their books available for Kindle.  Another resource I highly recommend is the free Kindle Nation newsletter, from Steve Windwalker.  It lists many freebies and discounts, as well as breaking Kindle news articles.  He also has a couple of books which I found very helpful downloadable to Kindle.  Kindle User's Guide is one.

Kindle has a bit of a learning curve.  It is a rudimentary computer.  But once you get beyond that, it is such a fun little machine!

Just found out it is not currently available on Kindle, but I went on Amazon and requested it to be.  If enough folks do this, the publisher may be swayed.  There is automatically a box to check to request it or any book be on Kindle when you look it up on Amazon.


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Can anyone who is "plugged in" to the pulse of the ebook world look up a book for me and see if it's available for Kindle? Please. Google didn't turn up anything using the term ebook and it's not in the Kindle Store.
> It's called, Joshua Son of None
> I read it a loooong time ago, lent it out, never got it back. I'd love to see if it's as good now as it was when I was a kid.



I've searched everywhere I can think of to look and all I can find is paperback or hardcover. No ebook available. 

And just to go back to your buying books on the computer rather than the kindle, I do that all the time. I prefer to do it that way as the search function is much simpler. My books go directly to the Kindle as well as the archive. You can set where the book goes on the right hand side. It should say "Deliver to:" and then you can specify the place. 

Having fun yet? Did you find the freebies?

I'm currently reading Promises in Death by JD Robb on the Kindle. Its the library book I downloaded. I'm also reading Odd Thomas in DTB version. I am a bit afraid that something is going to happen to Stormy and I'm not happy about that.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Is it an older book?
> Yes, I read it as a kid, something like 34 years ago.
> 
> There are a number of free services, like the Gugenheim Project, where you can download older books for free.
> ...


 
Thanks again


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2011)

> _Yes, it's a neat little unit. Too bad you can't  mark a book as "read" though. I can't imagine purchasing a reference  book and always getting taken to the last page I was on, when really I'd  like it to open at the beginning, or table of contents. They say they  are working on that, as there is a lot of requests for it. Maybe PF can  weigh in on this. I remember her saying she has some medical reference  books on hers._



I use the Go to...function a lot. You need to bookmark pages for yourself (add bookmark), and then if its a spot you regularly use, hit the menu and Go To that bookmark. Especially handy for reference guides like the DSM manual.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for looking, Alix.

I'm reading the Jakarta Pandemic. I need to get better lighting in my living room :^( 
This will prompt me to fix the lamp that needs new guts. That will be cheaper than a $53 cover, lol.


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2011)

I just purchased a $23 cover. No light though. I mostly use a ziploc though.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Great idea, Alix. Thanks!

ETA: The bookmark, not the ziploc ;^)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2011)

Facepalm:  Gutenberg, not Gugenheim.

Alix has info for signing up for library service

Windwalker's book actually does make Kindle life easier, I was a frustrated mess with just the manual that comes with the Kindle.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

lol... facepalm.
I was wondering what the heck you meant.
Me facepalm, lol


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> lol... facepalm.
> I was wondering what the heck you meant.
> Me facepalm, lol



Just meant I felt stupid for sending you on a wild goose chase with the wrong word!  Mea culpa!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Just meant I felt stupid for sending you on a wild goose chase with the wrong word! Mea culpa!


 
Google knew what work you meant.
Scary, huh?


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacanis:  The book you want is available at Abe Books for $3.64 with free shipping.  It's a DTB, and used, but I've bought from them before and been very satisfied. 

Joshua Son of None - AbeBooks


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, thanks Z!
I'm going to bookmark that. I'm holding hope I can download it, but for that price maybe I'll do both.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Geez, those are hardcovers, too. I had the paperback version.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 14, 2011)

You're welcome.  I figured you might like to have a hard copy since it's a favorite of yours.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2011)

Should we break off an e-book forum as previously suggested?  It looks like there are plenty of us with e-book devices, and those who want to just comment on what they're reading are getting lost.  I could talk Kindle, etc, all day long, but don't think it's fair to others.  Admins?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, IMHO, it just strayed a little OT, like so many threads do.
If it was a reading forum I'd say break it off, but how many book forums does a food forum need?
Me getting a Kindle added a little pizzaz to an eight word per post (on average) thread 
JMO


----------



## vitauta (Jun 14, 2011)

i don't feel so bad about my nook anymore, knowing that i'm not the only one with backlighting angst.  what are dtb books?


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2011)

vitauta - DTB = Dead Tree Books

pacanis - no can do with a PM. Here is the screenshot.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Well, IMHO, it just strayed a little OT, like so many threads do.
> If it was a reading forum I'd say break it off, but how many book forums does a food forum need?
> Me getting a Kindle added a little pizzaz to an eight word per post (on average) thread
> JMO



You, sir, are correct.  But I would love to keep the e-book stuff coming.


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2011)

Dawgluver...go start an ebook thread. I'll pop in.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Alix said:


> Dawgluver...go start an ebook thread. I'll pop in.


 
Oh yeah. I guess this is just a thread in OT anyway. My bad. I thought it was it's own forum


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2011)

_Yes, it's a neat little unit. Too bad you can't  mark a book as "read" though. I can't imagine purchasing a reference  book and always getting taken to the last page I was on, when really I'd  like it to open at the beginning, or table of contents. They say they  are working on that, as there is a lot of requests for it. Maybe PF can  weigh in on this. I remember her saying she has some medical reference  books on hers.

*I now, automatically hit search when I am using my reference books.  it took me awhile to get used to it and I went through quite a few 4-letter words to get it to do what I wanted.  I would love a tab system.*
_


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 15, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> Dawgluver...go start an ebook thread. I'll pop in.



You go first, Alix!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 15, 2011)

I found this on IPadForum, posted by IPad Master Bremen.   It should work for Kindle as well.  I haven't yet tried any of them as I have entirely too many books already on my Kindle!

Bremen said:

Quote:  I have posted a few of these in various places, but thought I would tie it together here. These are some sites that have FREE ebooks that are already in ePub format. They will import and read as is in iBooks.


ePub Books - MobileRead Forums

ManyBooks.net - Free eBooks for your iPad, smartphone, or eBook reader

epubBooks.com - Free EPUB eBooks for your mobile eReader - Unleash Your Books

Feedbooks | Food for the mind

http://www.baen.com/library/

http://www.snee.com/epubkidsbooks/

The link below is a site that converts documents to ePub online.... Nothing to download....

2EPUB - Free tool to convert documents and e-books to EPUB format. 100% free online converter.


----------



## GB (Jun 15, 2011)

Calibre is also a free program that converts to just about any ebook format. It is a great program that is easy to use.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here we go, an E-Reader thread that is specific for E-Books.  I will work on getting those posts in the "What are you reading now?" thread moved here.

I am hoping we use this thread for troubleshooting and suggestions, recommendations.  We can continue with the reading thread to name those titles we are reading.

Have Fun!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Here we go, an E-Reader thread that is specific for E-Books.  I will work on getting those posts in the "What are you reading now?" thread moved here.
> 
> I am hoping we use this thread for troubleshooting and suggestions, recommendations.  We can continue with the reading thread to name those titles we are reading.
> 
> Have Fun!



Yay Princess!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yay Princess!  Thanks!



Granting wishes is a small service I provide!


----------



## vitauta (Jun 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yay Princess!  Thanks!



ereader thread gone viral already!


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2011)

I wish for a housekeeper to clean my house twice a week, and a small lottery win to finance my travel dreams. 

OK, back to the eReader thing. I have a Calibre question. Does it cost anything?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2011)

Alix said:


> I wish for a housekeeper to clean my house twice a week, and a small lottery win to finance my travel dreams.



I'll need a bigger wand...


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks PF.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 16, 2011)

Alix, I don't understand how you are getting library books on your Kindle now. At the Amazon Kindle discussion board, Amazon announced they will be using Overdrive so Kindle owners could download library books by the end of this year but none of the posters can use this feature now! What's your secret?


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2011)

Alix said:


> OK, back to the eReader thing. I have a Calibre question. Does it cost anything?


Nope, it's free. 

calibre - E-book management


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2011)

OK, Pacanis, any updates to your Kindledom adventures?

A brief rant:  our first day without rain and cold in a long while. I dressed Kindle in her waterproof case, and blissfully floated around our little subdivision pool reading until a van drove up and unloaded 6 rambunctious kids under the age of 8, with tons of pool toys, along with a woman I didn't recognize.  I should have asked to see her key.  Thinking they're guests of someone.  Packed up my stuff and left.  

The waterproof case really is a nice protection for Kindle.  Protects against splashing rugrats.

Oh well, weeding to be done, food to be cooked.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

No updates, Dawg.
The last book I read, which was an ebook on my laptop, I read at night. That's really when I'm in a reading mood. Still need to fix that lamp to use the Kindle at night :^( 
I should probably get over to the hardware store and see if they have the parts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a little clamp-on book light.  Guess in a pinch you could hold a flashlight in your teeth...


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I have a little clamp-on book light. Guess in a pinch you could hold a flashlight in your teeth...


 
uuuuh.... that could interfere with my beverage


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> uuuuh.... that could interfere with my beverage


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

OK! Apparently those lamp switches are a consumable item, as the hardware store had plenty of them. I'll be able to start reading feverishly here shortly... under a bright light... without interfering with my beverage


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2011)

Whew!  I was worried!


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2011)

LindaZ, to read library stuff on your kindle you need to take a few steps:
-Download Mobi2pocket (second link) to your computer, open the icon and put in your Kindle's serial #. You will get a numerical code that you will need to enter at your library's site.
-Go to your library's website and look for the ebooks section. Search only for the mobipocket ebooks. 
-Download the book you want and then drag the .prc file to the Mobi2Pocket icon. It will convert the file to an .azm file that your Kindle can read. 
-Plug your Kindle into the computer and open the application on your computer
-Add the .azm file to the Document section and you're done. 


Reading library books on your Kindle… « Kindle Talk « KindleVixen.com

GettingStarted - mobi2kindle - How to get started using Mobi2Kindle. - Read MobiPocket DRM'd books on Kindle - Google Project Hosting


----------



## vitauta (Jun 16, 2011)

not to belabor the point, but i'm wondering about the $99 nextbook android tablet that has the backlighting feature as well as a color display.  what is preventing the two leading names in ebook readers from offering these options?  i truly don't understand the business about the eink.  must we really choose between a reader that does well in bright sunlight vs. one that can be read in the dark?


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2011)

vitauta said:


> must we really choose between a reader that does well in bright sunlight vs. one that can be read in the dark?


in a word, yes. There is no technology yet that is able to do both.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> not to belabor the point, but i'm wondering about the $99 nextbook android tablet that has the backlighting feature as well as a color display.  what is preventing the two leading names in ebook readers from offering these options?  i truly don't understand the business about the eink.  must we really choose between a reader that does well in bright sunlight vs. one that can be read in the dark?



If you are an outdoorsy/beach/pool person,  you may not want backlighting.  If you are reading a book outside, you really don't care if it's in color.  You want to  see the screen.  My Ipad doesn't leave the house/office.  I can read my IPad in the dark, but for a dedicated e-reader, I love my Kindle.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 16, 2011)

i am already using my pc for kindle for nighttime reading. thing is, i end up with two sets of books - one for my daytime nook reading, and another set that i mostly read at nighttime on my little netbook.  actually, it's a reasonably acceptable solution for me for now, until....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> i am already using my pc for kindle for nighttime reading. thing is, i end up with two sets of books - one for my daytime nook reading, and another set that i mostly read at nighttime on my little netbook.  actually, it's a reasonably acceptable solution for me for now, until....



Kindle and Nook don't play nice together.  They don't share.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> OK! Apparently those lamp switches are a consumable item, as the hardware store had plenty of them. I'll be able to start reading feverishly here shortly... under a bright light... without interfering with my beverage



Lamps are surprisingly easy to fix...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2011)

My kindle is charged and ready to go hang out all night at the races...I'll be reading in the dark with the cover light, walking in ovals...I think a Zombie story would be appropriate!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

That's a good point, vit.

I didn't really check into them both because; 1- netbooks were twice as much and 2- the battery life on the kindle was much better. I thought with the netbook that I would be getting a lot more than I wanted. And perhaps I would have been, but had I known that the kindle does not have backlighting... 
I'm sure it will get plenty of use anyway. Especially if I get a cover for it.


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2011)

I just found this site that let's you lend and borrow Kindle books. I have not checked it out so I can't vouch for it, but the concept is great. 

Http://Lendle.me


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That's a good point, vit.
> 
> I didn't really check into them both because; 1- netbooks were twice as much and 2- the battery life on the kindle was much better. I thought with the netbook that I would be getting a lot more than I wanted. And perhaps I would have been, but had I known that the kindle does not have backlighting...
> I'm sure it will get plenty of use anyway. Especially if I get a cover for it.



Amazon has a good return policy, if you really don't like it, return it and get what you want.  You don't have to like it just because we said so


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Amazon has a good return policy, if you really don't like it, return it and get what you want. You don't have to like it just because we said so


 
I was going to use it to prop up a table leg, just to prove Selkie wrong 

Does anyone here have a netbook they read books with?
Do the pages flip as nicely?  Do they tend to get as warm as a laptop?


----------



## vitauta (Jun 17, 2011)

the ereader i now have was originally bought for my mom, who has alzheimer's but still loves to read to the tune of one or two books per week. it was becoming increasingly more difficult (and expensive) for me to provide new books for her that were to her liking. mom's tastes and preferences in reading material (and food) have lately been subject to abrupt changes and reversals, and ofttimes not so easy to anticipate or accommodate. my solution for this problem? an ereader for mom. this way,i reasoned, she would have her own vast personal library at her fingertips, problem solved. yes?  but no - my mom didn't like the strange newfangled book reader.  she preferred the feel of her paper books, liked turning their paper pages, and thumbing back to reread something - on page number 187...and so the nook became mine by default. but then, i nudged my mom just a little bit until she came to accept the ereader on condition:  it would be used for the sole purpose of trying out free sample ebooks.  this way, when mom eventually finds a sample book that interests her, i place an order for it in paperback form, and we wait for it to arrive snail mail for her next week's read. and this is how we've come to share this nook reader amicably, with fits and starts...i was saying,  about that backlighting problem....


----------



## vitauta (Jun 19, 2011)

i would like to hear from you computer savvy people about the aluratek libre ereader.  it can be had, loaded w/100 classic books, for 49.99.  the price is definitely "alluring" @ 50c per book.  i've read about the aluratek, and watched their video presentation.  now i'd like to hear about the drawbacks, they must be many and considerable. anyone?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

CNet doesn't even have a review of that one.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> CNet doesn't even have a review of that one.


thanks.  good.  now i know there is a cnet.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

Cnet is a great resource for reviewing many electronics. They give you their rating and the readers' rating. Just not on the reader you mentioned.
I read a good comparison there Friday on Kindles vs netbooks
They are my goto website when comparison shopping electronics.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Cnet is a great resource for reviewing many electronics. They give you their rating and the readers' rating. Just not on the reader you mentioned.
> I read a good comparison there Friday on Kindles vs netbooks
> They are my goto website when comparison shopping electronics.



Did you send back that pesky Kindle, yet and get what you want?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you send back that pesky Kindle, yet and get what you want?


 
Of course not 

From my 20 minute research on the subject , I have come to the conclusion that all these ereaders and netpads people have the same business strategy as the cell phone providers... there _should_ be one device that will cover all bases, but then we would be happy with only one.

Kindle has the biggest library, cheapest books and longest lasting battery of anything (netpad) that comes remotely close in the same functions. It is light and does not get warm from being turned on. It is the iPhone of ereaders. The one others will be compared to with a strong company behind it. A netpad _can_ read books, just like my notebook can, but that is not what they were designed to do. Of course, they _do_ have a lit display 

So Kindle it is. For now...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Of course not
> 
> From my 20 minute research on the subject , I have come to the conclusion that all these ereaders and netpads people have the same business strategy as the cell phone providers... there _should_ be one device that will cover all bases, but then we would be happy with only one.
> 
> ...



It was perfect the other night for walking in ovals and reading.  Shrek brought a DTB and had to stop reading once they turned out the lights at 11:30 pm.  Good thing I had a book or two with me he enjoys reading...

I even had a pocketful of batteries for his camera...  I shoulda been a Boy Scout...


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 20, 2011)

Vitauta--the 'classic' books on the device you mentioned are all available free on line--for any of the e-readers. Or to read on your computer, for that matter. They are out of copyright, and have been made available from a number of sources.  

I saw the Barnes and Noble Nook for $69 the other day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 20, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Of course not
> 
> From my 20 minute research on the subject , I have come to the conclusion that all these ereaders and netpads people have the same business strategy as the cell phone providers... there should be one device that will cover all bases, but then we would be happy with only one.
> 
> ...



Ha!  A convert!  (of sorts).  Excellent choice, Pacanis.

Took my Kindle on a long car trip, and she behaved beautifully (of course, not while I was driving).

Nook now has color and backlighting, not something I really need, though there are Nook fans.  I can use my IPad or BB when I want the backlighting,  but I can't read either one in the car very easily.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 20, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Vitauta--the 'classic' books on the device you mentioned are all available free on line--for any of the e-readers. Or to read on your computer, for that matter. They are out of copyright, and have been made available from a number of sources.
> 
> I saw the Barnes and Noble Nook for $69 the other day.



but do you also see a $69 kindle? that's what i'm talking about!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Ha! A convert! (of sorts). Excellent choice, Pacanis...


 
Ahhh, but keep in mind Dawgluver...
While I _did_ reference the Kindle to being the iPhone of ereaders...
I rock a Droid.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Ahhh, but keep in mind Dawgluver...
> While I _did_ reference the Kindle to being the iPhone of ereaders...
> I rock a Droid.



R2D2 or C3PO?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 20, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Ahhh, but keep in mind Dawgluver...
> While I did reference the Kindle to being the iPhone of ereaders...
> I rock a Droid.



Have not explored the possibilities of a Droid, Pacanis.  When my BB subscription runs out in Sept. I am thinking about an IPhone.  What are the Droid advantages as you see them?  Other than the really cute commercials....


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> R2D2 or C3PO?


 
Cherry 2000


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Have not explored the possibilities of a Droid, Pacanis. When my BB subscription runs out in Sept. I am thinking about an IPhone. What are the Droid advantages as you see them? Other than the really cute commercials....


 
I don't see any advantage of a Droid over an iPhone. People talk about Apple's closed system and the android's open one, but those must be some serious power users. I see no difference between getting apps from Apple's site or the android market place... and I do not use my phone as a computer, only if I need to quickly look something up when I'm out.
And this Droid is the glitchiest phone I have ever owned. From what I read, iPhone's are pretty stable. And available with my carrier now. However, I have had this original Droid longer than any previous phone I have owned. I will need to give some serious thought to my next phone and size will be a consideration. I do not use my phone to read books, so really don't need a huge screen on it. iPhone's are a little smaller.
Decisions decisions.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 21, 2011)

I just bought a Kindle2 with wifi and 3g for $99 from Woot.com.  Woot is one day, one deal, so I don't know if the Kindle deal will come up again.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a heckuva buy Sparrow.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow.  I paid the original price for my K2.  You got a great deal!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Cherry 2000



Geek!


----------



## Alix (Jun 21, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Have not explored the possibilities of a Droid, Pacanis.  When my BB subscription runs out in Sept. I am thinking about an IPhone.  What are the Droid advantages as you see them?  Other than the really cute commercials....



I use a Droid as well (and Kindle too...pacanis are you my long lost bro?) and love it. Mine is fairly new and virtually glitch free. The only glitch I've had is that it doesn't like texting while charging. Big deal, I can work around that. The biggest advantage I can see is that my Droid came free with my plan and I'd have had to pay for an iPhone with any plan I got. There isn't anything an iPhone can do that my Droid can't (at least that I've seen), and my battery life is double. 



sparrowgrass said:


> I just bought a Kindle2 with wifi and 3g for $99 from Woot.com.  Woot is one day, one deal, so I don't know if the Kindle deal will come up again.



Holy moly sparrowgrass NICE DEAL!


----------



## vitauta (Jun 25, 2011)

anybody know what this ty's webinar re making money with amazon is all about?  there's been heavy advertising through emails on this for about one week now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2011)

??  Haven't gotten any of those.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 25, 2011)

vitauta said:


> anybody know what this ty's webinar re making money with amazon is all about?  there's been heavy advertising through emails on this for about one week now.



"amazon kindle webinar"


----------



## vitauta (Jul 3, 2011)

my grandson, who had not seen a nook reader before, spotted mine and within minutes was going through it, pointing out various functions and features, showing me how to use highlighting, play music, rearrange my library, cheat at chess, etc., etc.   he displayed an interest in most aspects of the ereader in fact, with the notable exception of actually reading it.  i have little in common with my droid loving grandson, but we reach out to each other nevertheless, seek and find some sweet points of commonality.  he pities me for my hopelessly slow netbook, and i wonder at a boy who needs a phone sized computer in his life that "does everything" (at a cost of about $500)  it will be my grandson, or someone like him who brings us the first kindle with backlighting....


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2011)

OK, I'm too far into this Kindle to do anything but keep it now. And I do like it, which is also why I am keeping it, but here are some observations.

Realizing that I do not have a case, I gotta say the page turning buttons are both very convenient and very inconvenient. Having them on both sides allows for a lot of adjustment getting comfortable holding the Kindle, although my favorite position would have the buttons at the top, but it also causes pages to turn when I momentarily set it down. It's just so darn convenient to handle the Kindle with a thumb on one side and the rest of your fingers on the other, keeping them off the screen, but that is where the large page turning buttons are and I am more often than not accidentally turning the page. Sometimes several at a time before I notice, then I have to read to see which way they might have flipped.

Which brings me to my second gripe. There aren't any page numbers. Nor is the name of the chapter displayed at the top of the page. If you accidentally flip through a couple pages there isn't a way to go directly back.
I realize that there probably aren't page numbers due to the fact that the number of pages varies by font size, line spacing and such, but some point of reference other than the "63%" read bar would be nice. Also, because I like to read a whole chapter at a time, it would be nice to know just how long the chapter is. There's no way of knowing that without flipping forward, and then flipping back, one page at a time... unless I am missing some trick to this.

Maybe this is simply one of the shortcomings of all ereaders, but it's something I noticed.
That said, I downloaded my second book, because it is very convenient.


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2011)

i have the same gripes about the page numbers and not knowing how long chapters are. I have had to retrain myself to not worry about stopping mid-chapter. I think there is a way to get page numbers on some books now though. I have not looked into it, but I remember reading a while back that they were rolling that out. There was a trick on how to do it though and I can't recall what that way.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2011)

It's nice to know I'm not alone with the page number/chapter thing.

I imagine if and when I get a cover my button gripe will go away.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 6, 2011)

GB said:


> i have the same gripes about the page numbers and not knowing how long chapters are. I have had to retrain myself to not worry about stopping mid-chapter. I think there is a way to get page numbers on some books now though. I have not looked into it, but I remember reading a while back that they were rolling that out. There was a trick on how to do it though and I can't recall what that way.



the nook i have does show page numbers.  with my font size set at xl though, the page number may remain the same for three or four pages in a row.  what i miss are the easy flip-backs to reread or revisit a passage or page.  i am enjoying doing my reading on an ereader more and more as time passes.  i am somewhat surprised at my utter lack of nostalgia of the paper books, however.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2011)

I never thought of keeping the page number in accordance with the written book. Great idea. Kindle needs to adopt that.


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got a cover for my Kindle ($24) and am quite pleased. The trade off is that my Kindle is no longer as light and portable as it was. It feels more like a hardcover than a paperback (weight wise) now. Hurts more when you fall asleep reading too! LOL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the cover on mine, no accidentally hitting buttons and I can toss it into whatever bag I'm hauling that day.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 6, 2011)

vitauta said:


> it will be my grandson, or someone like him who brings us the first kindle with backlighting....


 
Sorry - don't think so - lol!! Adding backlighting to a Kindle has always been possible - no need for some protege to invent it. They're made without backlighting on purpose.

Not having backlighting is the whole point of being able to read a Kindle in extremely bright light - particularly outdoors in raw sunlight. Having backlighting would produce the glare that other readers that have it suffer from.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I love the cover on mine, no accidentally hitting buttons and I can toss it into whatever bag I'm hauling that day.



I have both the standard black leather cover and a waterproof one.  Love 'em both.


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love the cover on mine, no accidentally hitting buttons and I can toss it into whatever bag I'm hauling that day.



Yep, thats the best part. Not worrying about smashing the crap out of it. After killing two other Kindles I'm being a bit careful with this one. I don't want to totally abuse the Amazon customer service.



BreezyCooking said:


> Sorry - don't think so - lol!! Adding backlighting to a Kindle has always been possible - no need for some protege to invent it. They're made without backlighting on purpose.
> 
> Not having backlighting is the whole point of being able to read a Kindle in extremely bright light - particularly outdoors in raw sunlight. Having backlighting would produce the glare that other readers that have it suffer from.



Hey Breezy, you have a Kindle? And maybe vitauta means a backlight that can you can turn on at will.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 6, 2011)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Sorry - don't think so - lol!! Adding backlighting to a Kindle has always been possible - no need for some protege to invent it. They're made without backlighting on purpose.
> 
> Not having backlighting is the whole point of being able to read a Kindle in extremely bright light - particularly outdoors in raw sunlight. Having backlighting would produce the glare that other readers that have it suffer from.



You are so right, Breezy.  I don't even bother taking my IPad outside.


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jul 6, 2011)

vitauta said:


> the nook i have does show page numbers. with my font size set at xl though, the page number may remain the same for three or four pages in a row. what i miss are the easy flip-backs to reread or revisit a passage or page. i am enjoying doing my reading on an ereader more and more as time passes. i am somewhat surprised at my utter lack of nostalgia of the paper books, however.


 
I have a Nook color and their is a bookmark option on it so you can go back to certain pages.  I haven't figured out yet how to flip around from bookmark to bookmark.  

The Nook color has a touch screen, so I have to slide my finger to turn the page, which leaves finger prints on my screen.  I wish it had the button page turner.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 6, 2011)

Both being avid readers, this past Xmas my husband & I coincidentally surprised each other with Kindles - lol!!  And we unwrapped them at the exact same time as well - lol!

I gave him the cover with the little built-in reading light, & while not fabulously illuminating, he absolutely LOVED it when we lost power a couple of nights ago for several hours.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> I just got a cover for my Kindle ($24) and am quite pleased. *The trade off is that my Kindle is no longer as light and portable as it was. *It feels more like a hardcover than a paperback (weight wise) now. Hurts more when you fall asleep reading too! LOL!


 
That could be a good thing for me. I've stuck it in my back pocket a few times and forgot it was there. In case anyone was wondering, they snap right back together


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That could be a good thing for me. I've stuck it in my back pocket a few times and forgot it was there. In case anyone was wondering, they snap right back together



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! You can join my Kindle Killer Klub. Doesn't sound like you actually murdered yours though, just a little damage.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! You can join my Kindle Killer Klub. Doesn't sound like you actually murdered yours though, just a little damage.


 
At first I thought that small gap by the power button was an air vent I hadn't noticed, then when it started getting bigger I noticed it was coming unsnapped. Apparently from me sitting down with it in my back pocket. oops.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoo-Hoo
I just changed a book I had on my pc from pdf to txt and sent it to my Kindle email. It then transferred to my Kindle in Kindle format. Just like it said it would. The only glitch being that it has my email addy listed next to the book's title where the author usually is. Pretty cool though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Whoo-Hoo
> I just changed a book I had on my pc from pdf to txt and sent it to my Kindle email. It then transferred to my Kindle in Kindle format. Just like it said it would. The only glitch being that it has my email addy listed next to the book's title where the author usually is. Pretty cool though.



Way cool...I have several e-books on my computer that I downloaded from Gutenberg Project.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 14, 2011)

hey, anyone else think we're getting ripped off on the ebooks, selling for 12.99 on average for recent/current publications?  right now i am especially irate about the shameless lack of editing i'm encountering in ebooks for which i am paying good money.  never in my history of reading books had i seen such rampant and outrageous misspellings and typos as now in the ebooks.  and they are so severe as to obscure the intended meanings of entire sentences.  reading a book such as wally lamb's she's come undone became a difficult and frustrating chore for me.  repeatedly i had to stop and try to decipher a phrase here, a word there.  from page 300 on, there had to have been at least two or three dozen misspellings.  that sort of carelessness and sloppy editing practices interferes with reading comprehension and pleasure.  book dealers point to the publishers, ducking responsibility for the content of the books they are selling to the public.


----------



## Alix (Jul 14, 2011)

I get a lot of stuff either for free or 99. I think you should also check on your library's selection of eBooks.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 15, 2011)

Vit, I am surprised that the e-books aren't quite a bit less money. And yes, the couple I have downloaded have lots of typos and wrong words. I was wondering how the book could have been published with those kinds of mistakes. I didn't realize that they may have occurred during transfer. It's like they need proof read again.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 15, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Vit, I am surprised that the e-books aren't quite a bit less money. And yes, the couple I have downloaded have lots of typos and wrong words. I was wondering how the book could have been published with those kinds of mistakes. I didn't realize that they may have occurred during transfer. It's like they need proof read again.



and spell check will only take you so far - in matters of content and context spell check is useless....


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2011)

Most of the books I buy are no more than $5. I did across one book that had horrible editing. I wrote to Amazon, where I bought the book. They offered to refund the price of the purchase. I declined because I was still able to read it, but I really just wanted to let them know there was an issue. They asked if I would send examples and they in turn sent those to the publisher.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 15, 2011)

most of the books i buy are under ten dollars and free. i'll put up with terrible or nonexistent editing when the books are free or inexpensive.  i have much less tolerance for typos and wrong words however when i'm spending $10-$15 for an ebook.  and i wonder what exactly we are paying these higher prices for, when the paperback version often sells for less than the ebook.  convenience?  instant gratification? what?  just one more complaint and i'll be quiet. promise.  recently i bought a betty white ebook for my mom.  it cost $12.99 and consisted of only 76 pages.  now i know that we don't buy books by the page or the pound either, but come on....


----------



## vitauta (Aug 9, 2011)

continual problems with downloading ebooks to my nook, and so far it only happens with the free ones.  the problem is referred back to the book publisher who may or may not eventually rectify the problem....


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> continual problems with downloading ebooks to my nook, and so far it only happens with the free ones.  the problem is referred back to the book publisher who may or may not eventually rectify the problem....



Cripes, Vit, get a Kindle!  

Yeah, dang, I'm helpful.  Not.

I truly have never had that problem with my Kindle.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 10, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Cripes, Vit, get a Kindle!
> 
> Yeah, dang, I'm helpful.  Not.
> 
> I truly have never had that problem with my Kindle.




yeah, thanks, not, dawg.half of my ebooks are already kindle's, which i read on my netbook.  this last book i was trying to download yesterday, brighton rock, by graham greene, is a freebie offered by b&n. kindle doesn't have a free volume of this book--theirs costs 9.99.  so, i'll just wait and see a while....actually, dawg, i've come mighty close (on several occasions already) to chucking the nook for a kindle reader. but, i've noticed that in my life my problems have a tendency of following me wherever i go, so...not yet.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 10, 2011)

I prefer a real book with pages I can turn, love books!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I prefer a real book with pages I can turn, love books!



All of us love real books, too.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 10, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I prefer a real book with pages I can turn, love books!



before i bought an ereader, i too thought i would miss turning those real pages, feeling that real paper, snip, but that's not how it went down...i like holding the ereader--it has a nice smooth, compact feel to it. i have always been a one-handed reader, whenever possible.  that often makes for unwieldy book handling and is invariably hard on the books' spines.  additionally, the ereader print is easy on the eyes, and, unlike with the paper book, the font size itself is adjustable.  except for textbooks, i've never been big on notations and underlinings in books, though even these are possible with the ereader.  the one thing i do miss about real paper books, is the ability to thumb back through the pages to reread passages or sections in an earlier part of the book.  this is rather difficult to do with an ereader, and i miss this little pleasure i like to indulge in while reading....


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2011)

I like that commercial out for the Kindle now, where the woman "gets" to carry a huge purse to keep her books in.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy crap! Have you seen the new Kindles? Cheap!

Kindle with Special Offers, Wi-Fi, Graphite, 6" Display with New E Ink Pearl Technology


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2011)

From my thoughts in another thread:
Is it just me, or do the E-books seem priced high? 
I looked at several books the other day and the Kindle version was twice as much as the paperback version, new. Is this just Kindle or normal for all the e-readers?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't bought any new Kindle books in ages as I have quite a backlog on mine, and summer is over, so less time for reading.  I won't buy the ebooks unless Kindle price is cheaper.  I would imagine that if Kindle books are more expensive, there too goes Nook, etc.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 28, 2011)

pacanis said:


> From my thoughts in another thread:
> Is it just me, or do the E-books seem priced high?
> I looked at several books the other day and the Kindle version was twice as much as the paperback version, new. Is this just Kindle or normal for all the e-readers?



I've noticed that too pac.  I was seriously considering a kindle but the ebooks seem to run around $10 and the paperbacks around $5-$7.  It seems it's only a savings if you buy hardbacks.  So I'm back on the fence about getting one.  I'd really like to have the convenience of the kindle but will continue with my paperbacks for the time being.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 28, 2011)

Alix said:


> Holy crap! Have you seen the new Kindles? Cheap!
> 
> Kindle with Special Offers, Wi-Fi, Graphite, 6" Display with New E Ink Pearl Technology



tempting prices, very tempting.  i guess that means nook will be slashing their prices as well.  in the meanwhile, prices for ebooks have been skyrocketing!  just in the 6-8 months i've been buying ebooks, they've gone from 9.99, to 12.99 and heading toward 14.99 as a going rate.  ebook prices being what they are, they should be giving away the ereaders for free!  maybe after xmas....


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2011)

It sounds like Amazon and Barnes and Noble are finally giving into the publishers' demands.    For a long time ebooks were much cheaper than the analogues.  Will have to check out Kindle Nation newsletter and find out why.

Folks might also want to post on Amazon's Kindle site and explain why they are not buying Kindles or ebooks.  

I still prefer my Kindle 2 to a duffle full of paperbacks.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2011)

As a consumer I would rather have a higher initial cost and then reap the savings. Their marketing either seems backwards, or they are hoping that the new people purchasing e-readers won't price shop their library. Maybe rely on all the others who have purchased before them.
It would be nice to see the price of the e-books at least the same, certainly not higher. They are getting people to pay for convenience.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 28, 2011)

the instant gratification of impulse buying of ebooks has turned out to be a major weakness of mine and continues to be my downfall as a nook owner.  there  are enough free books out there to keep me reading for my lifetime.--but, i'm discovering that it just doesn't work that way.  free ebook samples lead to purchases one out of every three or four times.  i can't seem to resist buying ebooks on the fly--a book plug by an author on tv, a random referral....what bothers me even more than having spent hundreds of dollars on so many bad choices, it's the realization of recently having succumbed to buying ebooks over paper books for convenience even when they cost more.  i am so angry and disappointed with myself, i thought i was better than this....


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> the instant gratification of impulse buying of ebooks has turned out to be a major weakness of mine and continues to be my downfall as a nook owner. there are enough free books out there to keep me reading for my lifetime.--but, i'm discovering that it just doesn't work that way. free ebook samples lead to purchases one out of every three or four times. i can't seem to resist buying ebooks on the fly--a book plug by an author on tv, a random referral....what bothers me even more than having spent hundreds of dollars on so many bad choices, it's the realization of recently having succumbed to buying ebooks over paper books for convenience even when they cost more. i am so angry and disappointed with myself, i thought i was better than this....


 
Salute! Well said.
I absolutely an impulse buyer. I have taken to putting things into a Wish List if the site has one, then looking at them a few days later and re-evaluating.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 29, 2011)

Well remember the "with Special Offers" mean it come with advertisements.....

"Special Offers
             Receive special offers and sponsored screensavers  that display on the Kindle Keyboard screensaver and on the bottom of the  home screen—they don't interrupt reading."


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2011)

The ads are ignorable. Far easier to ignore than some of the pop up crap on the computer. 

As for the ebooks, did you guys not see this? 



> *NEW* - Public Library Books
> Customers can check out a Kindle book from their local library and start reading on any Kindle or free Kindle reading app. Learn more
> 
> Kindle Book Lending
> Lend eligible Kindle books to other Kindle or Kindle app users for 14 days.    Learn more.



I currently have 5 library books on my kindle, and I tend to check out the "Daily Deal" to see if its any good. I limit myself to the cheapie books. I buy them if they are $2.99 or below. I've only splurged on expensive ($10) books a couple of times. Those times were when I couldn't GET the darned book from the library and was not about to either wait 6 months to read it, or spend $30 for the hardcover version. 

I've always been a bit miserly with my spending money. If the library has it...that's where I'm going. Now that we can lend books from Kindle to Kindle I'm all over it. My sister, niece and best guy friends have them and we are going to be ON that. 
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wirele...6882&pf_rd_i=homepage#kindle-features-lending


----------



## vitauta (Sep 29, 2011)

alix, you are one smart kindle user--the kind that i would like to/will never be myself.  if more kindlers would utilize the libraries and exchange ebooks back and forth the publishers and retailers would be forced into lowering their ridiculously exorbitant prices for ebooks for all of us.  i barely know how to use my computer.  the kindle library might as well be on mars....


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2011)

vitauta, its really very easy! Just contact your local library and the librarian will walk you through it.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2011)

Alix said:


> vitauta, its really very easy! Just contact your local library and the librarian will walk you through it.




something that might seem like simple child's play to one is another's paralytic phobia.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> something that might seem like simple child's play to one is another's paralytic phobia.



Well put, Vit!  Paralytic phobia.  I like that.

Keep in mind, everyone forty and under grew up with technology, starting in preschool.  The rest of us have had to pick it up on our own.  It ain't easy.


----------



## GB (Sep 30, 2011)

I walked into my parents house yesterday and there on the couch was my 90 year old grandmother reading a book on my mothers iPad.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2011)

GB said:
			
		

> I walked into my parents house yesterday and there on the couch was my 90 year old grandmother reading a book on my mothers iPad.



Whoa!  Love it!


----------



## GB (Sep 30, 2011)

She is a hot ticket Dawgluver.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2011)

GB said:
			
		

> She is a hot ticket Dawgluver.



Send her to my Mom.  I can't train Mom to use a cellphone!

Go Grandma!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Send her to my Mom.  I can't train Mom to use a cellphone!
> 
> Go Grandma!



Don't even hand me a cellphone...talk about total confusion.  I don't like phones anyway.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2011)

GB said:


> I walked into my parents house yesterday and there on the couch was my 90 year old grandmother reading a book on my mothers iPad.


 
Yes, but what she turning the pages? 

I can't wait until the Kindle Fire comes out and gets reviewed.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2011)

Well thank you so much for thinking I'm under 40! Much appreciated! 

GB, my MIL is 82 and we got her a laptop for her 80th birthday. She was scared at first, but she is cruising the Net now!

Dawgluver and vitauta, I understand the paralytic phobia, but truly, the librarians are the most patient people around and its as simple as point, click, plug in the Kindle and drag it to documents.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 1, 2011)

This merits some research.  Am thinking other libraries, not just the local ones, also will lend books for Kindle.  Is this right?  Also, like regular books, there's a two week lending period?


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes they will. You need to have a valid library card at that particular library to take the ebooks out, but you can browse as much as you like. I was looking at the Seattle public library and they have several TYPES of ebooks. There is one that is clearly marked "Kindle" book. All you do to take that out after you sign on to their system is click on the Kindle book icon, then it walks you through the download process (basically click here, click there, plug in your Kindle)

I am not familiar with libraries in the US, but I have access to both the Edmonton Public library and the Calgary Public library. Its a simple matter to pay the yearly fee to be a cardholder in most cases. Worth it to borrow hundreds of books. 

I think the coolest thing is that the ebooks are an expiring file. After 3 weeks, they disappear off your Kindle. Very cool.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 1, 2011)

Alix said:


> Well thank you so much for thinking I'm under 40! Much appreciated!
> 
> GB, my MIL is 82 and we got her a laptop for her 80th birthday. She was scared at first, but she is cruising the Net now!
> 
> Dawgluver and vitauta, I understand the paralytic phobia, but truly, the librarians are the most patient people around and its as simple as point, click, plug in the Kindle and drag it to documents.




alix, bless you, little one."drag"? who knows, never say never.  you got me reading pillars of the earth and THAT took overcoming some resistance.  thank you for that one, btw....


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 1, 2011)

Great idea Alix!  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2011)

vitauta said:


> alix, bless you, little one."drag"? who knows, never say never. you got me reading pillars of the earth and THAT took overcoming some resistance. thank you for that one, btw....


 
vitauta, you can do it! If you are in the US, you might just need to point and click and plug in the Kindle. Really. Would I lie?  

Honestly, if you can navigate THIS site and post as effectively as you do, there is nothing stopping you from borrowing library books on your Kindle. Wait a sec, you have a Nook right? Same deal.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 1, 2011)

Alix said:


> vitauta, you can do it! If you are in the US, you might just need to point and click and plug in the Kindle. Really. Would I lie?
> 
> Honestly, if you can navigate THIS site and post as effectively as you do, there is nothing stopping you from borrowing library books on your Kindle. Wait a sec, you have a Nook right? Same deal.




you have some terrific cheerleading moves, alix.  were you by any chance with the dallas cowboys?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 1, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> you have some terrific cheerleading moves, alix.  were you by any chance with the dallas cowboys?



Alix is Canadian, Vit.  Bet she cheered for the Edmonton Eskimos or the Calgary Stampeders!  Otherwise she would need a visa and a green card....


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2011)

Eskmos all the way baby!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 5, 2011)

have any of you kindlers encountered a problem with "opening" any of your kindle books?  i have been getting a message indicating "book cannot be opened...delete title from your device".  first time it happened, about one month ago, five of my ebooks could not be opened.  they were redownloaded for me by a tech at amazon.  today, the problem recurred.  this time, amazon chose to refund the purchase price of the two books involved.  no more kindle books for me....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2011)

My problem is connecting to the Wireless...neither mine or Shrek's will connect.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 5, 2011)

I just checked mine only to find the battery had run out.  Am recharging, and will see if I can get on later.


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My problem is connecting to the Wireless...neither mine or Shrek's will connect.


Reboot your router. Just unplug the modem for 30 seconds, disconnect the router then plug in modem, wait for all the lights but the last one, then plug in the router. When the lights are all lit, give it another try.


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2011)

vitauta said:


> have any of you kindlers encountered a problem with "opening" any of your kindle books? i have been getting a message indicating "book cannot be opened...delete title from your device". first time it happened, about one month ago, five of my ebooks could not be opened. they were redownloaded for me by a tech at amazon. today, the problem recurred. this time, amazon chose to refund the purchase price of the two books involved. no more kindle books for me....


 
Sometimes that is the manufacturer at fault, not you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> Reboot your router. Just unplug the modem for 30 seconds, disconnect the router then plug in modem, wait for all the lights but the last one, then plug in the router. When the lights are all lit, give it another try.



You are a wizard!  Thank you! It worked like a charm, I've been fighting with them for two days.


----------



## Alix (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm glad I could help!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 22, 2011)

well, well.  for a short time, both kindle and nook are selling $79 ereaders.  the nook one is regularly $99 and runs no ads.  it is described as faster, lighter, with a longer battery life than the previous nooks.  looks like they had to do something to compete with the $79 kindle.  kindle fire also looks to be outshining the new color nook, by selling for $200--$50 less than the nook....


----------



## vitauta (Nov 23, 2011)

...but the $79 simple touch nook is not being offered on line.  you need to go to a b&n store for the deal.  call me lazy, but score another win for kindle....


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2011)

I've not dealt with B&N at all, but Amazon's customer service is without parallel. I've told you my Kindle killer stories, I also was given and amazon.ca gift card and was all excited to go purchase books with it. Alas, only amazon.com cards work for that. Customer service transferred over the amount without a quiver. They told me they couldn't do it all the time, but this once, no problem. I've returned books that I accidentally hit Buy Now and no problem. For me, customer service and ease of returns is a HUGE deal. Its one reason I do so much shopping at Costco and Walmart. They are both very good about returns.


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with alix about Amazons customer service. They do it right. I bought my wife a Kindle last year. I had bought it for her for Chanukah, but got it months in advance. When she opened it we found out it was defective. Even though the return period was long over, amazon did not bat an eye and replaced it right away. The overnighted the replacement at no charge and even let us keep the power cord so we ended up with two power cords.

That Kindle actually ended up having problems too and Amazon again replaced it right away without the slightest hesitation. 

I bought a Kindle book once and there were a lot of formatting errors. It did not keep me from reading the book or understanding anything in the story, but it was a slight annoyance. Amazon asked me if I wanted a refund for the book. I declined because I was still able to read the book, but I was thrilled that Amazon realized that they should offer the refund. 

I am sold on their customer service. They really do try to treat you the way you want to be treated.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 30, 2011)

can somebody give me a quick read [sic] on the kindle fire?  love it, yes?  why or why not?  pros, cons?  how well does it do with internet surfing?  with its extra weight, is it still comfy as a reading tablet?  do you have to buy lots of apps?  i will buy it (or not) tomorrow.  i know, i know, i'm always in a great big rush for your help, but you have always come through for me anyhow, and i do appreciate you guys so very much....


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2011)

pacanis just got one. It sounds like he likes it. You might want to PM him for some details. 

I gather that the Fire can stream movies etc, but I didn't think it was like a tablet.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 30, 2011)

as usual, i am sorely unacquainted with electronic stuff in general.  i have no concept of what a tablet is or what it does.  the kindle fire appeals to me because it is primarily an upscale ereader that can do a lot of other stuff.  i'm looking at it for my daughter, to feed a growing interest in book-reading.  a reader with multi-faceted capabilities would make an awesomely attractive gift for her.  the tv ads for fire are impressive, but not particularly informative. so here i am....


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2011)

I was going to rec Pac too, he posted that he loved his right out of the box.  I still love my Kindle 2.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, I like it. I don't do any, or much, web surfing on it though. Maybe in an emergency. I hate scrolling around a zoomed in web page to read it.
It is great (to me) for reading. I love the back-lit pages and they are very customizable.
It _is_ heavy. It is not as comfortable to hold as a regular Kindle. I am going to get a cover for it. I'll have to put that on today's Amazon order. Preferably one that will make it open like a book, so I can rest it in my lap somehow when reading.
There is a known glitch with it that they are working on. It does not always remember your place in a book. That can be an inconvenience if you want to stop reading and do something else with it, like surf or read a different book for a while. You can put the Fire to sleep and wake it back up on the same page anyway, which is what I've been doing.
The speed is very fast and pretty intuitive to use. And the screen is brilliant.

It fills the niche I wanted filled without dropping 2.5 times as much on an iPad. Plus Amazon and Google are fast becoming, if they aren't already there, a force to be reckoned with. They seem to have a real handle on the small techie stuff.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 1, 2011)

i finally had an opportunity to view a demonstration/review video of the fire--um, wow.  between that and your favorable fire comments, pac, i'm sold on this kindle device.  my girl will like the music and videos and apps(?) that it offers, and, of course, the really extraordinary reading experience for her budding book interests.  last year i got her an ipod.  still have no idea what IT does--except that it got hijacked pretty quickly by my grand kids who use it to play games on.  i'm sorry to have missed the sale on covers for the fire last week, but i see it's a must-have accessory for this kindle fire gift.  i think/hope this fire device is safe from my tech-addicted grandkids, it being essentially a BOOK reader, and all...i just may have to buy one for myself, though....


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

i got it, i got the fire!  my girl is absolutely gonna flip over it!  the place i bought it, staples, has a display set up with the fire, in living color, for demonstration purposes.  this kindle fire sells itself!  i want one.  but i'm just not willing to spend two hundred dollars on myself, without a vERy good reason, i guess....


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool. New toys are fun!


----------



## qmax (Dec 2, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I prefer a real book with pages I can turn, love books!



I thought the same thing, until my wife bought me a Nook a couple of years ago.

But reading is reading, and 20 minutes with one of these devices and you don't really distinguish the reading experience as being different.

And there are distinct advantages in an eReader, such as resizing text, being able to shop millions of titles and download a book in minutes anywhere in the world, not to mention the books are FAR less expensive.  You can store a library of several thousand books on one device.  

And the latest generation of devices are much more than eReaders (as some posts above mention).

There is a Kindle Fire for me under my Christmas tree (I saw the box when delivered by UPS).   Can't wait.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2011)

As someone in their fifties, resizing the text is very big for me.
I imagine in a few years, so will increasing the spaces between the words and the lines


----------



## qmax (Dec 2, 2011)

pacanis said:


> As someone in their fifties, resizing the text is very big for me.
> I imagine in a few years, so will increasing the spaces between the words and the lines



  I'm there with you on the text sizing.  

About every third book I read is a history book, and for some reason, most are printed with small fonts.   

And I am in my 50s as well.

The eyes, even with bifocals, aren't what they used to be.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

i don't usually do protection plans--for anything.  i'm having second thoughts about this kindle fire, though.  things get dropped, touch screen devices are sensitive--should i maybe spend the forty dollars to insure the fire for two years?  what do you think?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i don't usually do protection plans--for anything. i'm having second thoughts about this kindle fire, though. things get dropped, touch screen devices are sensitive--should i maybe spend the forty dollars to insure the fire for two years? what do you think?


 
That might be a good idea since you are giving it to your daughter (you said?). I'm not sure her age or her plans for the device... taking it to friends' houses and such.
Me personally, I never insure anything or get extended warranties. I was told a while ago that most electronics these days will break right away if they are going to break at all, so most anything will happen within the normal warranty period. I've found that to hold pretty true. And I'm pretty careful with my stuff as far as the dropsies are concerned. I consider the case I am getting for my Fire insurance against drops or splashes.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

i think i'll go ahead and do this.  just this once.  i've been looking at fire covers on ebay--nice deals at a fraction of the cost that i saw at retail stores....


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> i don't usually do protection plans--for anything.  i'm having second thoughts about this kindle fire, though.  things get dropped, touch screen devices are sensitive--should i maybe spend the forty dollars to insure the fire for two years?  what do you think?



I've never done protection plans, though I always get a protective cover, for my Kindle, iPad, BB.  Will get one for my new iPhone.

Amazon rocks.  One of my Kindles went on the fritz, they replaced it, no problem.

You should get one for your own self, Vit!  They have Kindles for $79 now, without the bells and whistles.  Perfectly adequate.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I've never done protection plans, though I always get a protective cover, for my Kindle, iPad, BB.  Will get one for my new iPhone.
> 
> Amazon rocks.  One of my Kindles went on the fritz, they replaced it, no problem.
> 
> You should get one for your own self, Vit!  They have Kindles for $79 now, without the bells and whistles.  Perfectly adequate.




probably the last thing in the world someone like me needs is an enabler.  but dawg, if you are going to encourage me, then convince me that i deserve, that i really should treat myself to, the FIRE.  (my nook has been behaving and reliable for some while now--so, no need for kindle junior)


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> probably the last thing in the world someone like me needs is an enabler.  but dawg, if you are going to encourage me, then convince me that i deserve, that i really should treat myself to, the FIRE.  (my nook has been behaving and reliable for some while now--so, no need for kindle junior)



Vit, I have my Kindle 2, which serves me well on the plane and in the pool (in its protective waterproof cover).  It's my dedicated e- reader, and if need be, I could use it as a very slow computer.  Whispernet (the Amazon internet service provider)  is always on, and always free, unlike WiFi.   I also have an iPad, (WiFi only, without 3g) for when I need a computer and a backlit e-reader, so I don't have the need for a Fire right now.  If you're happy with your Nook, then there's probably no reason to get a Fire.

If I were you, I'd get an iPad.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

an ipad?  you think i should get an ipad?!!  oooh dawg, you're even better than andy! (he gave me permission to buy a new computer, which i needed)

did you get your new iphone yet, dawg?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2011)

Not for a couple weeks.  I can't wait!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 10, 2011)

my girl is thrilled with her new kindle fire!  my 10 year-old granddaughter is showing mom her way around it, demonstrating different ways to use it.  isn't that just the way today, though?  i'm beginning to think that one reason grandmas like me are so impossibly lame with electronics is that we don't have our kids around to teach us how they work!!


----------



## vitauta (Apr 15, 2012)

i just found another reason to love my e-reader.  i can EAT while i'm reading!!!  i had long given up that simple pleasure because i didn't want to stain the pages of my books.  but today, for some inexplicable reason, my nook and a bowl of hot buttered popcorn appeared in my hands at the very same time--and it's simply wonderful how i am able to munch away again while reading with no worries and a handful of paper towels.  and yes i still love *real* books too, but i must admit it's been some while since i actually read one....


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 15, 2012)

I couldn't give up my dt books, so all of them have a food stain somewhere.  I love to eat and read at the same time.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 27, 2013)

HEY!!!  where the heck are the free kindle and nook books we were promised last year?  remember, there was a law suit re amazon and b&n overcharging for ebooks, and it was all supposed to be settled by jan. or feb. of this year?  has anyone received credit for free ereads?  me neither!


----------



## Addie (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a general idea what this thread is all about, but for the most part I am lost. I really need to catch up with this techie world. 

I learned computers when they first came out. You had to know all the commands even to start a new paragraph. How quickly the world changes when you are not watching.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 27, 2013)

I wasn't sure I wanted one of these because I do love my "real" books.  I got one Christmas of 2010, the Kindle fire that had web features.  It was great at work since I could look stuff up on the internet and read my book at lunch only carrying one thing around in my bag.  I have gotten so used to reading on it that I can't remember the last time I read a "real" book.  I tend to spend as little money as possible on ebooks.  I have a limit of how much I will fork over for an ebook.  I try to go for freebies most often but will go as high as $10 depending on the book.  I always check the paperback vs. ebook pricing and if paperback is cheaper, I don't buy!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 6, 2013)

vitauta said:


> HEY!!!  where the heck are the free kindle and nook books we were promised last year?  remember, there was a law suit re amazon and b&n overcharging for ebooks, and it was all supposed to be settled by jan. or feb. of this year?  has anyone received credit for free ereads?  me neither!




boy, this law suit is taking forever to resolve!  i finally got an update on our ebook credits, this time from B&N.  the message from B&N verifies that i am eligible for a partial refund for ebooks i have purchased in the past.  no mention of the amount of my credit, or when i will receive it.  but now i have an i.d. number, and am told that further info will be forthcoming soon.   
i haven't heard another word about book credits from amazon, since 2011. 

one other thing:  remember how ebook prices were reduced shortly after news about the about publisher overpricing of ebooks became public, in early 2012?  books that had been priced at $12 dipped back under ten dollars again?  well, since then, i've seen the biggest price hikes ever on ebooks. a sizable portion of new releases are being priced at $14.99.  what's up with that?  will there be another lengthy law suit that will take three more years to resolve?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 6, 2013)

I picked up a Kobo Arc last week. They had a Labour Day sale on. It has an LED display but uses IPS technology so you can read in direct sunlight.


----------

